# Cubase and EZ Drummer fail...



## idunno (Nov 26, 2011)

I have cubase le 5 and I just Bought EZ drummer and the Metal Machine pack yesterday. For some reason, I cannot get to ez drummer in cubase at all.

I copy/pasted the ezdrummer.dll file in to the C drive>Program files(86)>steinberg>cubase>vstplugins> file and clicked update on the vst list in cubase but it still is nowhere to be found!

Im running 64 bit windows 7 and i downloaded and applied the 64 download off toontrack.com. I also downloaded the EZ Drummer solo, and that works totally fine.

In new at this so any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aturaya (Nov 26, 2011)

Try C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steinberg\VST2

The way Cubase handles VST dlls is retarded, every time I want to add something new I have to try like 12 different folders.


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 26, 2011)

Is your Cubase also 64bit?

I think in either case you have to install both the 32bit AND the 64 bit installer of EZDrummer.

And in the EZDrummer installation you specify the folder where the vst should be installed to, and just keep it there, no need to copy paste it to other locations, but you have to point Cubase to that path. 
Go to 'devices' -> plug-in information -> VST plug in paths and there 'add a path'.

Hope this helps.


----------



## idunno (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks guys,

I did do the 32 and 64 bit installation.
I copy/pated ez drummer into Try C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steinberg\VST2
and it still didnt show up.

So i now have both paths to it named in cubase and it still wont show up after updating WTF? IM pretty sure cubase is 64 bit as well.


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 26, 2011)

Once again: forget the copy/pasted dll's. Only remember the location where the EZDrummer installer put the dll in the first place.

The folder ProgramFiles(x86) contains 32bit software only.

Go and check to be sure if your Cubase version is 32bit or 64bit.


----------



## idunno (Nov 26, 2011)

Should there be a EZ Drummer application somewhere? I have the icon for the solo ezdrummer on the desktop, that works and i hear all the drums. I dont see Ez drummer anywhere else though. SOrry for being noobish, I also joined toontrack forums and am looking into this further.


----------



## idunno (Nov 26, 2011)

How do i find out if its 64 or 32?


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 26, 2011)

idunno said:


> How do i find out if its 64 or 32?



When opening Cubase you will get the little Cubase window with the logo while it's loading.
In that window it will say what version it is and if it's 64bit it will say so.

EDIT: and no, there is no EZDrummer application or icon, since it's a plugin that will open in a host.


----------



## idunno (Nov 26, 2011)

it just says version 5.1.1 I dont see any bitrate at all.


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 26, 2011)

idunno said:


> it just says version 5.1.1 I dont see any bitrate at all.



Then it's 32bit.

I suggest, you un-install it completely and delete all the copied dll files and re-install only the 32 bit version and write down the path/folder you specified for the plugin. Then you point Cubase to that path.


----------



## idunno (Nov 26, 2011)

So i need 64 bit cubase to work with the ez drummer then?


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 26, 2011)

idunno said:


> So i need 64 bit cubase to work with the ez drummer then?



No, there is a 32bit and a 64bit installer for EZDrummer.
Check my post above


----------



## idunno (Nov 26, 2011)

thank you i will try that!


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 26, 2011)

idunno said:


> thank you i will try that!



Good luck, I hope it works.

Post back and let me know!


----------



## idunno (Nov 26, 2011)

It worked!!! Thank you so much for your help, I really appreciate it a lot.

Now I use this in instrument track or midi track? I can drag and drop midi from ez drummer onto midi files but its not listed as the instrument like it is on the instrument track.


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 26, 2011)

idunno said:


> It worked!!! Thank you so much for your help, I really appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Now I use this in instrument track or midi track? I can drag and drop midi from ez drummer onto midi files but its not listed as the instrument like it is on the instrument track.



Awesome! I'm glad I could help!

You can use it either way, check the Cubase manual for the difference. 
I'm not sure if MIDI-drag and drop is a feature in Cubase 5 LE.
I used to have Cubase 4 LE and drag and drop did not work in there.....


----------



## idunno (Nov 26, 2011)

I can drag and drop the premade beats off the ez drummer into either. On the instrument tracks it sounds like real drums. Its coming from the headphones of my interface.

But when i play the midi track its piano and come out of my computers speakers. This is strange haha


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 26, 2011)

idunno said:


> I can drag and drop the premade beats off the ez drummer into either. On the instrument tracks it sounds like real drums. Its coming from the headphones of my interface.
> 
> But when i play the midi track its piano and come out of my computers speakers. This is strange haha



Oh, cool, so drag and drop does work.

When it's a MIDI track you have to assign it's MIDI in to EZDrummer.
With an Instrument track that happens automatically.
All of this is explained in the Cubase manual!


----------



## idunno (Nov 26, 2011)

Ive got it downloaded in pdf, time to get reading!

Once again, thanks. I couldnt do it without ya dude!


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 26, 2011)

idunno said:


> Ive got it downloaded in pdf, time to get reading!
> 
> Once again, thanks. I couldnt do it without ya dude!



No problem ! Great you got it working now!


----------

